# Wireless unstable (intel 3945)



## enclair (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi, I have an Intel 3945 wireless, I use the wpi driver, and it disconnects quite often.

dmesg shows me a lot of "Beacon miss":


```
Beacon miss: 20 >= 7
[...]
Beacon miss: 281 >= 7
ifa_del_loopback_route: deletion failed
ifa_del_loopback_route: deletion failed
wpi0: need multicast update callback
wpi_newstate: RUN -> INIT flags 0x0
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN

(here it's when I do /etc/rc.d/netif restart, I believe)

wlan0: Ethernet address: 00:1f:3c:0e:91:46
wpi0: timeout resetting Tx ring 1
wpi0: timeout resetting Tx ring 3
wpi0: timeout resetting Tx ring 4
microcode alive notification version 10e02 alive 1
microcode alive notification version 10e02 alive 1
wpi_newstate: INIT -> SCAN flags 0x0
drm0: [ITHREAD]
wpi_newstate: SCAN -> AUTH flags 0x0
config chan 6 flags 8005 cck f ofdm 15
wpi_newstate: AUTH -> ASSOC flags 0x0
wpi_newstate: ASSOC -> RUN flags 0x0
config chan 6 flags 8035
wlan0: link state changed to UP
wpi0: need multicast update callback
wpi0: need multicast update callback
wpi0: need multicast update callback
```

Here the lspci output on Linux:


```
05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
```

I have no problem with Linux.


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD  8.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #0: Tue Jan  5 16:02:27 UTC 2010     root@i386-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

What can I do?


----------



## cyrille (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi,
I don't know about your problem, sorry, but I'm very interessed to know how you've configured your wifi.
I've installed a bsd on a laptop with the same wireless card as you but i don't arrived to configured the wireless
Can you shwo your /etc/rc.conf and your /boot/loader.conf ?
Do you use WPA or WEP ?

Very thx !

Cyrille


----------



## cyrille (Apr 13, 2010)

Again,
I solve my problem with a new installation of freebsd 8.0
I choose this time WPA against WEP and all is fine, no problem of connection
Connection is stable,
Cyrille


----------



## enclair (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi cyrille,

I am sorry, I did not check this message in time, but I am glad to see you found a solution to your problem.
Since I still have the problem, I would ask you the opposite, so can you show me the files you wanted me to show you :-?

Here are mine:

/etc/rc.conf

```
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Sun Apr  4 13:50:45 2010
# Created: Sun Apr  4 13:50:45 2010
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
keymap="fr.iso.acc"

wlans_wpi0="wlan0"

ifconfig_wlan0="ssid my-ssid DHCP"
```

/boot/loader.conf

```
if_wpi_load="YES"
```

(I am using an open wireless network).

Thank you.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 15, 2010)

enclair said:
			
		

> What can I do?



Its a known problem, you may submit a bug here: http://freebsd.org/send-pr.html

Folks at OpenBSD seem to overcome that problem, but none of their work been used to resolve that problem in FreeBSD.


----------



## oliverh (Apr 15, 2010)

>Folks at OpenBSD seem to overcome that problem

Well, they have Damien Bergamini the Wifi-Guru


----------



## vermaden (Apr 15, 2010)

@oliverh

Maybe no one even contacted him in that case (or other OpenBSD developers), but taking that apart, code of OpenBSD is ready to get, so that is why I assume why no one tried to fix this, propably lack of manpower, maybe other things are more important.


----------



## bschmidt (Apr 15, 2010)

Well, if you guys are talking about beacon misses, then yes, OpenBSD has a solution for that. Ignoring it, that indeed works 

I hope to finally get a 3945 card.. should arrive next week. If time permits I'll try to find a fix.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 15, 2010)

@bschmidt

Thanks, I do not already own 3945 card, but a lot of users will be glad about that fix


----------



## rossiya (Apr 18, 2010)

I uplinked through DSL when the modem fried.  Meanwhile to get from my desk back to FreeBSD forums I used ipnat to NAT my packets out through my Levono R61 via the Intel 3945.  Whats lame in 8.0 stable is only seeing two access points with the Intel, while Atheros in the R61 shows ten!  And then mysterious link drops while other wifis are going strong.  Needless to say I made atheros on wlan1 my default router.  Me and my homies have stayed lit up steady ever since.


----------

